# Worlds first 4K (Ultra HD) auf CRT - auch in interlaced!



## CRT (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo, das war ein lange Nacht. 

Aber es ist mir gelungen Consumer 4k (3840x2160) auf Röhren zu bringen, und auch nach Bedarf zu interlacen in Viista/WIN7/Win8.
Der Win Desktop sieht einfach wahnsinn aus, und ist gut lesbar!

Ich bin PC und CRT nerd, und verwende im Heimkino CRT Projektoren. Dort wird natürlich auch gezockta also habe ich mal einige Auflösungen 
bis zu 4k in die Röhren geschossen. 
Aber der große Erfolg liegt in der Errungenschaft nun auch in Windows wieder interlacen zu könnnen, und das bis zu 4k. Wer es vergessen hatte,
interlaced spart Bandbreite und verhilft zu einem schärferen Bild. Vor allem aber halbiert interlaced die Scan Rate, sodass der CRT doppelte 
Auflösungen schafft. Also für 3840x2160i, reicht euch ein CRT der 1920x1080p schafft. Meist aber auch ein 1280x1024er Modell.
Schon mal vorweg, interlaced bei diesen Auflösungen raubt einem den Atem. Die Videos die ich bisher gemacht habe, verwenden High End CRT Projektoren - 
sowohl progessiv also auch interlaced. In versuche ich zu zeigen wie die verschiedenen Auflösungen verarbeitet werden. Aber auch das Thema 4k Blend wird 
behandelt (zwei CRTs Projektoren ein Bild - halbe horozontale Auflösung jeweils).

Ihr könnt die Videos als Beispiel nehmen wie 4k auch auf CRT Monitoren läuft. Wenn Nachfrage besteht, mache ich auch gerne ein 
Monitor Special - für solche Zewcke habe ich noch Schätze wie den 37" CRT NEC XP37+ rumstehen.

Ich bevorzuge Ultra Widescreen im Heimkino wie auch beim Zocken, wegen des mitreißenden Sichtfeldes. Das bei mir auf der Leinwand verwendete Seitenverhälnis ist
 2,4:1 (also in etwa 22/9). Da  Consumer 4K mit 3840x2160 im Seitenverhälnis 16/9 läuft verwende ich bei 22:9 3840x1600 auf dem Röhrenprojektor.


Hier also meine ersten 4k Test Videos. Das Zweite habe ich nonstop seit heute Nacht angefertigt, als mit das erste mal 4k interlaced gelungen war. 
Ich hätte, selbst wenn gewollt, gar nicht schlafen können vor Aufregung :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?vv=iZdzBNPfq8E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?vv=lV1jSIAvWIM


Viel Spass, und ich freue mich sehr über feedback


Gruss


Marc


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. Juni 2013)

Wow, klingt großartig...aber irgendwas fehlt was, oder?
Also ein "wie" oder so...


----------



## CRT (19. Juni 2013)

Logisch, kommt noch. Das sage ich ja auch im zweiten Video. Aber meistens plapper ich zuviel, ist mir auch bekannt 
Ich brauch nur etwas Zeit noch weitere Graphikkarten zu testen (Nvidia/AMD), sowie alle heute gebräuchlichen Gernerationen davon. Dann schieße ich sofort ein how to Video mit Beschreibung nach. Alles dafür ist bei mir im Keller.....


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. Juni 2013)

Hab hier nen NEC MultiSync FE1250+ stehen, der macht maximal 1920x1440 bei 72Hz, finde das aber flimmerig und nutze daher 1600x1200 bei 85Hz und wäre daher sehr interessiert, da mehr raus zu holen.


----------



## Superwip (19. Juni 2013)

Sehr interessant was diese Röhren noch so mitmachen...

Kannst du allgemein einschätzen ob der DAC der Grafikkarte, die Elektronik des Beamers oder die Röhren die Auflösung limitieren?

Funktioniert das auch in Farbe? Ist die Konvergenz genau genug einstellbar? Was für ein Projektor wurde verwendet, mit welchen Röhren? Hast du auch einen ILA oder einen Talaria Projektor? Mich würde interessieren ob die Lichtverstärkertechnik die Auflösung limitiert.

Falls du als Experte den CRT Abschnitt in meinem Beamerguide kritisieren/ergänzen möchtest bist du jedenfalls herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## CRT (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich freue mich sehr über das Interesse und die Fachtiefe der Fragen! Also verwendet wurde ein Marquee 9500 Ultra, mit 9" highrez Röhren (PT22-19, P43 Phosphor auf grün für stereo 3d) und HD10r5m Ojektiven für gebogene Leinwände (auch bald im Kino). In den nächsten Tagen kommen natürlich Videos mit mehr CRTs, sowohl Monitore als auch Projektoren. Selbstverständlich auch Gaming und Video (in Farbe)! In diesem Video geht es erstmal darum das Auflösevermögen darzustellen bzw. zu ermitteln. So etwas wird in einer Grundfarbe gemacht, um Konvergenzverluste auszuschließen. Auch wenn die Konvergenz hier perfekt einstellbar ist, war um das Limit meiner Konfiguration festzustellen nur eine Farbe sinnvoll. Ich verwende in dem Test ein gutes DVI-RGBHV Kabel, da DVI-VGA Adapter schon wieder Qualität kosten könnten. Ich besitze auch DVI und HDMI Eingangskarten für die CRT Projektoren, aber bei denen is nach Single Link DVI (165MHZ) schluss. Also alles analog und mit feinen Kabeln.
In meinem Setup limitiert etwas die magnetische Einstellung der Röhrenhälse (wird bald erledigt), wie auch das Auflösevermögen der "Curve Screen" Objektive. Da gibt es bessere. Diese sind aber noch seltener, aber kommen aber bald in den Setup.
Als Grundsatz kann aber festgehalten werden, das die Röhren horizontal irgendwann nicht mehr nachkommen Punkte zu machen, und vertikal zu viele Linien einfach zusammen schmieren. Das sollen die Testbilder zeigen...
Wichtig ist also: Was können die Röhren und das optische System (beim Monitor egal), aber zuerst muss die Elektronik vom Gerät möglichst ohne Verlust arbeiten. Schlagwort Bandbreite - aber da haben die am Ende gebauten Röhren viel zu bieten. 4k interlaced spart ja richtig Bandbreite. Die Grafikkarten waren sicher in der Vergangenheit besser für ein Analogbild ausgelegt, aber ich habe bisher keinen Ansatz zur Kritik.  
In den Beamerguide werde ich mich sobald Zeit ist vertiefen. Danke, und Gratulation zu dem Werk!

Bis bald


Marc


----------



## Superwip (20. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte mir nicht gedacht das hier bereits die Optik limitiert...

Ist zwar etwas OT aber was hast du eigentlich für eine Leinwand?



> PT22-19, P43 Phosphor auf grün für stereo 3d


 
Was für Stereo-3D? Mit Shutterbrillen?



> In den nächsten Tagen kommen natürlich Videos mit mehr CRTs, sowohl Monitore als auch Projektoren.


 
Was hast du für Monitore? Schwarz-Weiß?

Bei Farb-Röhrenmonitoren limitiert ja die Schlitzmaske bzw. Lochmaske die maximale Auflösung.


----------



## CRT (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

die Leinwand ist noch flach. Je nach Format bis zu 4,3 Meter breit, und bis zu 2,10 Meter hoch. Sobald sie auf ein oder zwei Achsen gebogen ist (ca. 1 Meter tief), kommt eine die Polarisation erhaltende Beschichtung drauf  - für passives 3d und super Gain.  Das ganze geht dann in Richtung Aluminium Lack. Da braucht man die passiven Brillen fast schon als Lichtschutz. Möglich wir das ohne Hotspots, da eine gebogene Leinwand ein gleichmäßiger Hotspot wird. 
Bis jetzt verwende ich aber Shutterbrillen - aus dem Profibereich wie auch Konsumergeräte (3DVision). Ein Karte holt aus DVI oder HDMI den SYNC für 3D raus, und mit den passenden Emittern kann ich dann die jeweiligen Brillen betreiben. 
Passiv 3D geht mit einem CRT Projektor über so genannte Z-Screens (habe ich hier), oder über zwei CRTs (logisch, die auch hier und analoge und digitale 3d Demultiplexer, Polfilter....).
Vor kurzem habe ich beim Surfen entdeckt, das die im diy Forum nicht genau wissen wie 3D am CRT geht, daher habe ich in dem Thema etwas dazu geschrieben. Sind die letzten drei Posts (Nick noos@xp37+ - konnte mich hier leider nicht so anmelden): 

3d Mit CRT Beamer Möglich? - Seite 3

Falls es hier Bedarf gibt, kann ich mal ein 3D Spezial für CRTs schreiben. Hardware und Software...


Puhhh, viele Monitore hier und in Griffweite - auch Spezialgeräte! Aber bevorzugt verwende ich den aus meinem Nick: NEC XP37+


Gruss


----------



## CRT (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Superwip,

du hattest völlig recht. Meine CRT Projektoren haben ja keine Lochmaske wie Monitore, und bei Monitoren gehen einfach zu viele Details verloren bei höheren Auflösungen. Gerade wenn alles dann im Bild kleiner wird, ist Unlesbarkeit die Tagesordnung.
Vorallem muss man die Bildwiederholrate massiv senken um mit der Auflösung hoch zu kommen, da sonst der Ramdac blockiert! Das Geflimmer teilweise unter 60hz macht krank.
Am CRT Projektor sind 48hz mit geringen Porches/Blankings total in Ordung, aber scharf wird das Bild niemals aussehen über 1920er Auflösung. Ich bin leider ein paar Jahre zu spät, den jetzt wo 4k Beamer und Diplays im Kommen sind, ist es eigentlich Zeitverschwendung....


----------



## Superwip (4. Juli 2013)

Na ja noch ist ein 4k Digitalprojektor _etwa zwei Größenordnungen_ teurer als ein guter, gebrauchter Röhrenprojektor...

Abgesehen davon ist es grundsätzlich interessant was man _heute _so alles aus der alten Technik herausholen kann.


----------

